# Worried about his eye.



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

Tucker's eye has recently developed a brown spot in the middle of the Iris. It looked like an eye freckle at first, which isn't too alarming, but now it seems to be growing.

I first noticed it about a week or two ago, but looking at it today it seems it is bigger than it was when i first noticed it. 

anyone have experience with this?

should I see the vet?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I would have it checked by the vet, because you will probably feel better. I think the $ is worth the piece of mind. If by chance it is something to be treated, then earlier is always better. We did have a dog with melanoma that started as a brown spot on the iris, BUT our dachshund was not a young pup & had other issues going on with her. It is most likely that Tucker has something else unique about him & benign. I have a freckle on my eye that got larger over a period of 3 yrs. in my late teens, and a freckle is all it is.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I would make sure an opthomologist takes a look at it.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

To be on the safe side, I would call the vet for a visit. The eyes are too precious to guess at.


----------

